# streamer un dvd?



## fantaglub (30 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,

le pere noel m'ayant apporté un mini projecteur a led, 







je cherche a le relier sans fil a mon pc, pour envoyer du contenu multimedia, mais aussi et c'est l'origine de ma question: des DVD.

est il possible de faire du streaming de dvd de mon ordinateur (un pc) vers l'apple tv??

Merci


----------



## fantaglub (31 Décembre 2010)

pas de réponse? 

Allez quoi...


----------



## Kubusiu (31 Décembre 2010)

salut, oui c'est possible mais attention, c'est réservé aux "geeks" et sur Mac uniquement :rateau:
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/12/21/dvds-are-playing-back-on-my-apple-tv-and-its-not-really-that/


----------



## fantaglub (1 Janvier 2011)

merci
c'est pas cool pour moi ca...
Va falloir que je rippe mes dvd avant de les streamer finalement.


----------

